# Dorico 4.0.10 update, almost 100 fixes and improvements



## zolhof (Feb 2, 2022)

Dorico 4.0.10 is released, check your Steinberg Download Assistant.

Version history PDF


----------



## PhilA (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow those guys are on fire. That’s a big list of bug fixes, including the fx send one that’s been annoying me 👍🏻


----------



## RogiervG (Feb 2, 2022)

Installed... time to check it out later today/this evening


----------



## Wagnersliszt (Feb 4, 2022)

PhilA said:


> Wow those guys are on fire. That’s a big list of bug fixes, including the fx send one that’s been annoying me 👍🏻


Don'tintend


----------



## Wagnersliszt (Feb 4, 2022)

A little


----------

